# How Did You Find FishForums?



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

The title says it all


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was drugged and shainghai'd.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I was googling a question about my dragon goby I used to have, when all of a sudden...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Like most newbs, I was trying to find what fish I could have and why the ones I got from Petco kept dieing on me. And also like most newbs, I got a LOT of bad info before I accidentally found this site.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

It once belonged to the club. Shaggy asked and Mark sold it. R.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

gosh, its been so long ago, I think I found it through google


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I found it through google too. i think i typed in something like fish help or fish forum maybe


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I typed in "Fish Forums" into Google. I can't really remember I was so freaked out. Did you know that if you accidentally forget the "s" in fishforums.com you will go to a different but almost identical site to this one? It has a similar look to it. I didn't know there were so many fish forums. Before I joined this site I thought fish lovers were few and far between.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I started visiting Fishforums.com over 10 years ago, when it was the official forum of fishlinkcentral.com - and I've been here thru all of the versions and changes since then.


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

googled it, best thing i ever found.. great site learned and learning a huge amount everyday


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Googled it. Real nice find I think.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Same as Ron and Red, I was around when FF was still a baby. And when Shaggy talked Mark into selling  Some things changed and some stayed the same. 
Now we just need to get the chat room rattling again


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Erm, I should remember this because I've only been a member for like 3 or 4 days! LOL  

I think I kept doing searches about fish and FW tanks and FF kept popping up in Google. And I thought, "aw, what the heck, I should join!". 

I belong to like 8 other forums but suddenly and strangely, this one has been preoccupying my time


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

FF found me.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL Fishychic, we were stalking you.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Buggy said:


> LOL Fishychic, we were stalking you.


Is it still considered stalking if I like it :lol:


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Found it by accident.

I keep going into the chat and no one is in there.....so yes, get it rattleing


----------



## Gills (Dec 16, 2008)

google......


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

I was drunk and joined by accident. I felt that since I joined I was obliged to get fish so I got some.


----------



## Allie72 (Dec 22, 2008)

I Googled " fish forum" and this was one that came up.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I googled "pleco poop" and the rest is history... cant get enough and just bought the 40 gallon!


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I wanted a forum for when my fishies need help... since internet searches can often take you only so far


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Found it thru google, I am loving this site by the way!

It's wonderful.


----------

